# Scheibenbremse Unterschied Trial MTB?



## Narem (12. September 2009)

Hiho.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wass genau der Unterschied ist zw. Trial und MTB Felgenbremsen? Gibt es überhaupt einen grossen Unterschied? Mal abgesehen der Erhitzung.

Kann ich auf http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen:::178_35_50.html unbesorgt zugreifen oder muss ich da aufpassen, dass ich nicht was falsches kaufe?

Will meine alte Louise ersetzen. (die iss mind. Jahr 2000, wahrscheinlich noch älter. ) Brauch etwas mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Nix zu teures, da ich mein Bike nicht mehr ewigs haben werde.

Thx


----------



## tha_joe (12. September 2009)

Wenn du günstig bleiben willst und keine Abneigung gegen mechanische Scheibenbremsen hast, die Avid BB7 spaltet zwar die Meinungen, soll aber recht gute Dienste am Trialbike verrichten...ich selber konnte sie noch nicht fahren, aber als "Budget"-Lösung sicher gut, wenns nicht gleich ne Hope sein soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (12. September 2009)

oft haben die Trial bremsen andere Aufnahmen als die anderen scheibenbremsen.
So spart man sich den Adapter...


----------



## 221pr`v (12. September 2009)

BB7 geht gut fahre die mit so ner Leichtbauscheibe und die zeiht trotzdem bedeutend besser als meine Marta damals


----------



## kamo-i (12. September 2009)

fahre auch die bb7 und bin sehr zufrieden. brauch nur ne weile um eingefahren zu werden. andere scheibe und beläge kann man sich später auch mal anschauen. 

aber für den preis TOP!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. September 2009)

Die BB7 hat noch nie die Meinungen gespalten..
Es sei denn man fÃ¤hrt 160mm am 26" vorne.

Ich bin momentan extrem glÃ¼cklich mit 160mm Magura Scheibe und StandardbelÃ¤gen am 20" vorne.


----------



## NicoGldn (12. September 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch n Trial bike geleistet mit ner Tektro scheibe vorne ist die gut zum Trialen oder muss ich mich gleich mal nach ner anderen umschauen? Freue mich auf antworten =)

Gruß Trops


----------



## siede. (12. September 2009)

Leichte 180er Scheibe + 2008er BB7 + Avid SD7 + Animal Linear Zug = Mittelmaß, leider nicht so gut wie ne Marta 

Ich weiss nicht worans liegt, schätze es sind die original Beläge. Außerdem sollen die älteren BB7 ('07 und älter) mehr Biss haben.

Ne buget Lösung ist es nicht, dafür aber sehr Wartungsarm und Unanfällig.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. September 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Avid oder Magura 180er Scheibe + 2008er BB7 + Avid SD7 oder XTR + Animal oder Odyssey Linear Zug+ StandardbelÃ¤ge = Hope, geh' sterben!



Habe, das mal korrigiert 

Aber wir haben uns ja glaube ich schonmal darÃ¼ber unterhalten, bei dir war das glaube ich nicht so zufriedenstellend, obwohl bei mir alles biss.


----------



## trialco (12. September 2009)

Trops schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch n Trial bike geleistet mit ner Tektro scheibe vorne ist die gut zum Trialen oder muss ich mich gleich mal nach ner anderen umschauen? Freue mich auf antworten =)
> 
> Gruß Trops



Tektro ist lowlowbudget - kannste zum trialen in der Pfeife rauchen - die wirds nicht lange machen ...


----------



## NicoGldn (12. September 2009)

OKee danke welche ist gut zum fahren?? Also ich bin absoluter anfänger habe keinerlei trial erfahrung...ne Magura?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. September 2009)

5 Empfehlungen zur Avid BB7, ...


----------



## jan_hl (12. September 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 6 Empfehlungen zur Avid BB7, ...


 .


----------



## locdog (13. September 2009)

BB7, muss man kaum warten zieht wie nen ANKER (und als hope fahrer schon neidisch) und ist preiswert !! was will man mehr

wens halt besser vom gefuhl sein mus und mehr modulation dann mono trial.


----------



## Narem (13. September 2009)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. So Preiswert meinte ich gar nicht, dachte schon an eine hydraulische, nur nicht grad eine Hope. Irgend son zwischending halt. Wie ist die Juicy Serie?
`
Wenn die BB7 so toll ist, werd ich dir aber sicher mal anschauen.


----------



## ringo667 (13. September 2009)

trialco schrieb:


> Tektro ist lowlowbudget - kannste zum trialen in der Pfeife rauchen - die wirds nicht lange machen ...



Dem muss ich jetzt aber widersprechen.

Low Budget ja, aber für vorne ist die Bremse bestens geeignet,

Der einzige Nachteil den die Bremse hat ist das Gewicht, ansonsten braucht sie sich in Sachen Bremskraft hinter keiner teuren verstecken, ausserdem passen die Beläge der Shimano BR-M515, d.h. du hast freie Belagswahl von allen Herstellern und kannst mit den Belägen auch noch was rausholen


----------



## Narem (16. September 2009)

Gibt es dann Marken welche vorwiegend für Trial geeignet sind? sie sollen ja blockieren, nicht bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (16. September 2009)

HOPE... guckst du trialmarkt.de

Aber Trial=Teuer, da führt kein weg dran vorbei...


----------



## Narem (17. September 2009)

die diskussion dreht sich im kreis.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. September 2009)

Bin mit meiner BB7 auch sehr zufrieden. Preis/Leistung ist echt unschlagbar und nie wieder Probleme mit Undichtigkeit .


----------



## erwinosius (17. September 2009)

Also ich fahre die Marta SL 08 und bin sehr zufrieden. Zieht nicht wie ne Hope, aber für meine Belange vollkommen ausreichend. Hab ich für 100 bekommen weils n Auslaufmodell war.
Kriegt man in der nicht SL Version wahrscheinlich noch billiger, oder im Verkaufe Thread.
gruß
erwin

PS: Scheibengröße 180mm


----------



## gz0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich baue gerade ein Trial rad zusammen und wollte meine Formula verwenden!!!
Bin mir aber noch ein wenig unschlüssig ob ich hinten auch Scheibenbremse fahren soll!!!
Net das die scheibe fortfliegt


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Oktober 2009)

tu es nicht! fahr ne hs33 (oder ne v-brake, da es bestimmt eh gleich einer schreibt von der anderen seite)


----------



## kamo-i (15. Oktober 2009)

Nimm ne HS33!


----------



## triallo (19. Oktober 2009)

ich habe habe beides aus probirt scheibe hintenis ok aber auch an fälliger darum hs33 fürs reine trial für street scheibe und vorne is die hope gut aber die hs 33 forne is auch ich mus sagen man sol aus probiren und das nemen mit was man besser klar kommt


----------



## siede. (19. Oktober 2009)

triallo schrieb:


> ich habe habe beides aus probirt scheibe hintenis ok aber auch an fälliger darum hs33 fürs reine trial für street scheibe und vorne is die hope gut aber die hs 33 forne is auch ich mus sagen man sol aus probiren und das nemen mit was man besser klar kommt



Gratuliere, 15 Fehler in einem ("Ein-Satz") Post... damit hällst du jetzt warscheinlich den Forun-Rekord


----------



## kamo-i (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark-Tyr (26. Dezember 2015)

Post bitte löschen


----------



## family-biker (27. Dezember 2015)

forum*



ich wär auch einer der zur hs33 raten würde,allerdings falls du die herbekommst vor 2010er baujahr.
mir ist klar was ich vor allem hier damit lostreten kann aber imo ist alles danach sch..........limm.


----------



## dopero (27. Dezember 2015)

@ family-biker
Gratulation zur Wiederbelebung einer 6 Jahre alten Forumsleiche!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> @ family-biker
> Gratulation zur Wiederbelebung einer 6 Jahre alten Forumsleiche!



Fast.

Er hat nur einen 6 Jahre alten Rechtschreib-Flame geflamed, der eiegentliche Übeltäter ist Post #28 



P.S.:


family-biker schrieb:


> ich wär auch einer der zur hs33 raten würde,allerdings falls du die herbekommst vor 2010er baujahr.



Ein größeres Problem wäre es 2009 gewesen, eine NACH Jahrgang 2010 zu bekommen


----------



## family-biker (27. Dezember 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ein größeres Problem wäre es 2009 gewesen, eine NACH Jahrgang 2010 zu bekommen



direkt nach der 2009er ne 2010er benutzt zu haben stell ich mir allerdings auch als schockerlebnis vor^^

die glücklichen,die den thread hier begonnen haben wussten ja noch nicht was sie erwartet


----------

